# Indian Expats Living in Netherlands



## aravindhan (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi Folks,

I would like to initiate a thread for Indian expats living in Netherlands. Please introduce yourself , so you can share stuff's and help each other. Let me start with me .

I am Aravindhan , Currently living in Amsterdam .

All the best !!!


----------



## DannyBlijenburg (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi Aravindhan,

I bet there are not many Indians here. If you would like to meet other Indians in the Netherlands you might want to visit events from the Netherlands India Association. 

Enjoy your stay in the Netherlands! 



Danny Blijenburg


----------



## Shachi0210 (Nov 12, 2017)

Hi I want to do a paid PhD in Netherlands in the field of dentistry. Can you throw some light?


----------

